
Why #TwitterSilence is not the solution - BenStroud
http://www.thewhatnoise.com/2013/08/why-twittersilence-is-not-solution.html
======
taproot
While i agree going silent was probably a stupid idea, on the flipside i
wouldnt have heard about it otherwise.

